# Hooked on Alpha-Dogg



## Texforce (Jan 10, 2012)

My hunting buddy just got his in, and we made our first set yesterday morning and included a Primos Sit-N-Spin decoy. Within 10 minutes, we had to drop the hammer on a coyote before he ate the decoy right off the stick. Those expert hunts on that call are simply AWESOME. My buddy made a great purchase !!!! If I can figure out how to get a pic on here, I will. Good huntin'


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## Texforce (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks, Mattuk. It was a blast.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Congrats, thats awesome! My Alpha Dogg has done great too! To post a pic, hit the "more reply options" when posting. Then use the browse feature in the "attach files" area to find the picture on your computer. Once attached, select with your curser where you want the attachment to be placed, then go back down next to the attachment and click on "add to post". Look forward to the pics.


----------

